# What to do with Venison



## liquorman (Apr 7, 2009)

Friend gave me some Venison steaks dont know what part of the deer they came from fairly thin maybe from a round . I have never cooked venison before do you think they would come out ok in my smoker or should I just grill them??


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 7, 2009)

fred - they can be very good in your smoker - just keep them moist (use a mop with some olive oil or some other oil in it) and cook them just until they are done, no longer than that. 

excellent eating!

here's what i did with some venison tenderloins last year - click the link for pix and some ideas:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...TID=14935&PN=3


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 7, 2009)

If they are thin...I say Chicken Fried Deer Steaks for Dinner


Good Luck


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Mmmmm.. I love chicken fried venison steaks too...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 7, 2009)

true, dat - 

if they are TOO thin, then all you're going to do is make jerky, but if they are more than half an inch, i am willing to bet you will be satisfied.

i've got five deer in the freezer, most cut into skeaks and some cut into cubes for stew, kabobs etc. i will do some experimenting this spring and summer and keep you all posted, but i think even half-inch steaks should turn out well. when i smoked those tenderloins last year, i was worried about them drying out, but i saw no signs of that all, probably thanks to the mop.

then again, chicken fried deer steaks are GOOOOOOD!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 7, 2009)

Drape some bacon on 'em & smoke away...  Keep in mind venison taste best served medium or less.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 7, 2009)

I love chicken fried anything ! even Chicken Fried Chicken!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 7, 2009)

yep, it's almost as good as bacon wrapped bacon


----------



## linescum (Apr 7, 2009)

just wrap it up in a box with some dry ice and send it to me and i'll dispose of it for you.

whatever you do with it you will probably need some good fatty bacon to wrap it in and it will turn out great


----------



## killbuck (Apr 8, 2009)

I cut some of mine thin and in little finger sized strips for the kids and snacks. I just lightly salt them and simmer them in butter for a while in a fry pan. Don't over cook them tho. You want them soft and light pink in the middle. The kids next door are always asking me for these. LOL Got three deer for this summers eating and a lot are cut just for them.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 8, 2009)

killbuck - that's some good stuff there. when we lived in another town, the kids down the street had never had deer until i gave them some - they loved it. when opening day came around, they came with me and helped.


----------

